# Aero Elegant



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2014)

Chrome/gold Aero Elegant wrapped in some HRB . Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2014)

Sharp Tom. Is that ballpoint or rollerball


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Sharp Tom. Is that ballpoint or rollerball



Thanks Tony! It's a ballpoint . I upgraded it with a Schmidt easy flow 9000 tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice looking pen Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice indeed Tom.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice pen and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 12, 2014)

Great looking blank on that one.
Nicely done.
That frame around the photo sure takes away from what looks like a great looking pen.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2014)

Ohhh that's sweet Pete! Great looking wood in a classy kit well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Berserker (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a good look'n pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2014)

Thats a damned sharp pen Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

Tom, that's a great looking pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2014)

Top drawer! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

